# shotgun opinions



## trophyslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

I have hunted with my mossberg 500 pump a few years now and have had a lot of success but i am ready to make the move to a semi auto... The thing I love about my mossberg is with the interchangeable choke tubes i can go from the duck swamp, to the dove field, to the turkey woods and i want to maintain the versatility with whatever semi auto i go to. I thought about converting the mossberg to strictly a turkey gun but with 3 trips planned this year to the delta i feel like i should keep it ready as a backup gun. I'm not a shotgunnin
expert by any means so whatever tips ya'll got, I'm all ears. Oh yea and if you can include prices with suggestions as well please.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 9, 2012)

You could find you a used Bennelli M1 or M2 for @ $5-600, great gun for the money


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 9, 2012)

Benelli all the way either it be M1 M2 SBE1 or 2. The inertia driven system is not the most comfortable to shoot but its simplicity is superior to anything on the market. When hunting saltwater its necessary to disassemble and clean every time it comes back from the field. I couldn't imagine doing this to a gas driven gun every night. The similar type inertia systems are offered by stoeger and franchi for less money also.


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Robk (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been using a Mossberg 935 for years.  While I prefer a 20ga for doves my 935 has done me very well on turkeys and ducks/geese.  Has to be cleaned well and it doesn't like 2 3/4's but for the money it's been a great gun.


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Sep 9, 2012)

Beretta all the way. Duck hunters always say benelli nothing wrong with one. I shoot more sporting clays then ducks but there are more clays then ducks. I documented 8000 rounds through my beretta 391 before cleaning. All rounds were 2 3/4 light target load and no malfunctions. I am a fan of beretta just cause of this. Hope this helps.


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 9, 2012)

Bullfrog81 said:


> Beretta all the way. Duck hunters always say benelli nothing wrong with one. I shoot more sporting clays then ducks but there are more clays then ducks. I documented 8000 rounds through my beretta 391 before cleaning. All rounds were 2 3/4 light target load and no malfunctions. I am a fan of beretta just cause of this. Hope this helps.



Duck swamp and coastal marsh are a totally different place than the clay field. Beretta's are great guns but go hunt with me on the coast and while your still cleaning your gun I will be chowing down on some fresh shrimp. My ancient Benelli SBE 1 has well over 10,000 rounds from 2 3/4 low to 3 1/2 buckshot and has spent weeks on the bottom of a swamp and lying in a ditch before being found. Only thing that has been replaced is the extractor spring. Just my 2 cents its always a ford/chevy discussion


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Sep 9, 2012)

Savage I would be happy to give my beretta a try on the coast. I understand there is a lot of difference between a clay field and a duck blind since I do both. Just let me know when I can join you in a costal duck hunt.  I can't agree more about the ford/chevy discussion. Have you thought anymore about the spud poles. With my comments just my opinion. Everyone knows everyone has a opinon like everyone has a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -&*&#.

Jeremiah Tackett
Bullfrog's Custom Fabrication


----------



## justfree (Sep 9, 2012)

beretta or benelli or browning. i have had all and they were both very reliable. i had the beretta xtrema 2 and loved it i just didnt shoulder well with it, i now have the benelli sbe II and i love it. i can shoulder it better and its reliable as like the beretta. I have some ol browning A5's and i have shot them and love them too but i dont take them to the duck blind cause they are older guns. I have heard things about the new A5 out and it might be a gun to look in to. i also have shot my friends berettas xpor 400 and the xteme unico 400 and they are awesome guns the kick off system is nice. everyone tries to say one is better than the other but they are all dang good guns. see what you can shoulder well and is comfortable to YOU, other wise you can spend all the money in the world on a shotgun but not shoot well with it, i learned this the hard way. i dont have any remingtons or other guns so dont take it i am knocking those down, i just dont have any experience with them. hope this helps you.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 9, 2012)

Let's see, Berretta, Benelli, Stoeger, Franchi, really does not matter with any, they all point and shoot great.

Egos and attitudes tend to get in the way as you can see...


----------



## brobi9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Stoeger 3500


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 10, 2012)

*I am not a Benelli man.*

Berretta has been around for 500 years. Remmington is one of the oldest gun makers in the U.S. Brownings are great. I hunt on the coast allot more than most folks here do. I have hunted the coast since 1978. Only 11 years before that the motorbike company started making guns. I  hunt in coastal GA and S.C. I hunt with folks that lovem. They dont fit me and my old Mossberg 835, my 870 , my BPS , and my two 1187s all go boom boom boom. Nothing like getin to the ramp and seeing somebody in brand new drake camo with  SBE, That really makes a good Duck hunter. I dont care what you shoot on salt water , you better clean it good and keep it up or it wont shoot the next time.


----------



## thar31321 (Sep 10, 2012)

I figured you would have said flintlock shotgun.


Best solution is go to a gun shop and shoulder every gun in the place. Find the best one that fits your budget and most importantly fits you. I shoot a m2, I could of had any gun on the market but it was what felt the best to me.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 10, 2012)

*No sir*



thar31321 said:


> I figured you would have said flintlock shotgun.
> 
> 
> Best solution is go to a gun shop and shoulder every gun in the place. Find the best one that fits your budget and most importantly fits you. I shoot a m2, I could of had any gun on the market but it was what felt the best to me.


 I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits. Most plastic stocks are standard although you can buy a plastic stock for body armor which is one inch shorter than the standard. Now for the flint lock remark. I shot more ducks with lead that you ever will with steel. I was around when there was a point system and I have killed 10 teal for a bag limit which was the limit at the time. Now I could not do that with a Bennelli because they were making Motoebikes for Monky wards. I know that hurts for all you folks that dont shoot anything but the SBE but that is the way it was and is. So I will stick with my 870 which is the most popular shotgun in the world.  Now you can shoot what you want but  I dont see them busting down doors in combat with a SBE. But I do see  a Mossberg or Remmington.


----------



## thar31321 (Sep 10, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits. Most plastic stocks are standard although you can buy a plastic stock for body armor which is one inch shorter than the standard. Now for the flint lock remark. I shot more ducks with lead that you ever will with steel. I was around when there was a point system and I have killed 10 teal for a bag limit which was the limit at the time. Now I could not do that with a Bennelli because they were making Motoebikes for Monky wards. I know that hurts for all you folks that dont shoot anything but the SBE but that is the way it was and is. So I will stick with my 870 which is the most popular shotgun in the world.  Now you can shoot what you want but  I dont see them busting down doors in combat with a SBE. But I do see  a Mossberg or Remmington.



From every post you put on here, it seems like you invented the sport of waterfowling or field trials. Did you tote the pair of ducks onto the ark during the great flood too?


I personally could care less what you shoot. What I typed was probably the best advice someone could get on this topic. When you get a inch cut off that means your guns didn't fit you when you bought them and had to make that gun fit, right?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 10, 2012)

I gues I'm biased too, I like remmys too. nothing wrong with a benelli or beretta, but i for the life of me can't see spending that much on a shotgun when there are other cheaper options out there that are just as good. I'm also a little more patriotic these days and like to purchase American products when possible. Thus Mossberg and Remington get my vote.  But I ain't gonna lie, I'd love to have a new Beretta Extreme or Browning A 5.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 10, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits. Most plastic stocks are standard although you can buy a plastic stock for body armor which is one inch shorter than the standard. Now for the flint lock remark. I shot more ducks with lead that you ever will with steel. I was around when there was a point system and I have killed 10 teal for a bag limit which was the limit at the time. Now I could not do that with a Bennelli because they were making Motoebikes for Monky wards. I know that hurts for all you folks that dont shoot anything but the SBE but that is the way it was and is. So I will stick with my 870 which is the most popular shotgun in the world.  Now you can shoot what you want but  I dont see them busting down doors in combat with a SBE. But I do see  a Mossberg or Remmington.



you just cant help it can you?  anytime someone gives advice that isnt as old as you, you go back to the "i was killin' ducks before......." comments.

just cause something is the most popular doesn't make it the best does it? i never took you for someone that followed the crowds...


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits. Most plastic stocks are standard although you can buy a plastic stock for body armor which is one inch shorter than the standard. Now for the flint lock remark. I shot more ducks with lead that you ever will with steel. I was around when there was a point system and I have killed 10 teal for a bag limit which was the limit at the time. Now I could not do that with a Bennelli because they were making Motoebikes for Monky wards. I know that hurts for all you folks that dont shoot anything but the SBE but that is the way it was and is. So I will stick with my 870 which is the most popular shotgun in the world.  Now you can shoot what you want but  I dont see them busting down doors in combat with a SBE. But I do see  a Mossberg or Remmington.



I bet you knew Jesus before he was a carpenter too!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Age counts for something.*



Turkey Trax said:


> you just cant help it can you?  anytime someone gives advice that isnt as old as you, you go back to the "i was killin' ducks before......." comments.
> 
> just cause something is the most popular doesn't make it the best does it? i never took you for someone that followed the crowds...


I do not bow down to what everybody else does. 50 years duck hunting. I almost had an FC. 2 points away from his FC. He died. I did that on 1980 soldiers pay. Yea I was in Fld trials that Mike Lardy was in back in the day. For some reason now a days you can sit home watch TV and become an xpert duck hunter, dog trainer and buy a shotgun and a brand new camo suit and be an xpertt. I am  speaking for the guy. That wears old army camo has an old beat up shot gun and a dozen 30 buck decoys. The same guy has a lab that may not be that well trained and may not have papers. But the dog picks up birds. Now you dont have all that great stuff to be a great duck hunter. What about the man that has two kids works all the overtime he can get to support his wife and kids. We as duck hunters use to build things like blinds for our boats and ways to do things. Turkey if you showed up in my front yard today and said I need a duck blind on my boat. You and I would build it and make work. Thats the way I am. I am trying to help folks here that dont have the money to buy all the nice stuff. I am trying to pass it on because I am 60 now and I have been duck hunting and dog training for allot of years. I have my Ideas and just because they dont conforn to norm does not give anybody the right to attack me. I was there and it counts. Now come see and we will build that duck blind.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 11, 2012)

*I am partial to Remingtons and Benellis*

11-87 or M1, M2.  But nothing wrong with all the others mentioned.  Technology has provided for gun makers to make excellent products.  Get what fits best and what your budget allows.  My next shotgun will be a Franchi Affinity given the excellent reviews it has been given recently.  I felt one at BPS the other day, very nice to the shoulder.  Just need to save up the $$$$.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*My point exactly*



Buford_Dawg said:


> 11-87 or M1, M2.  But nothing wrong with all the others mentioned.  Technology has provided for gun makers to make excellent products.  Get what fits best and what your budget allows.  My next shotgun will be a Franchi Affinity given the excellent reviews it has been given recently.  I felt one at BPS the other day, very nice to the shoulder.  Just need to save up the $$$$.


 Im shooting a BPS right now. Great gun. Got it used 1 bx of dove loads. 350. Now I can afford a SBE. But I dont care for them and they are a status symbol. Shoot what you want I dont care. The world has a bunch of guns and allot work great. All fail cause they are man made. Get what fits you and be happy. But dont get something that everybody has and think this is going to make the difference. You gota shoot allot to be good. I have good days and bad days shooting. It dont mater what Im shootin. Good Luck.


----------



## ddettmer13 (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits. Most plastic stocks are standard although you can buy a plastic stock for body armor which is one inch shorter than the standard. Now for the flint lock remark. I shot more ducks with lead that you ever will with steel. *I was around when there was a point system and I have killed 10 teal for a bag limit which was the limit at the time.* Now I could not do that with a Bennelli because they were making Motoebikes for Monky wards. I know that hurts for all you folks that dont shoot anything but the SBE but that is the way it was and is. So I will stick with my 870 which is the most popular shotgun in the world.  Now you can shoot what you want but  I dont see them busting down doors in combat with a SBE. But I do see  a Mossberg or Remmington.



And get off his lawn.....


----------



## thar31321 (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I do not bow down to what everybody else does. 50 years duck hunting. I almost had an FC. 2 points away from his FC. He died. I did that on 1980 soldiers pay. Yea I was in Fld trials that Mike Lardy was in back in the day. For some reason now a days you can sit home watch TV and become an xpert duck hunter, dog trainer and buy a shotgun and a brand new camo suit and be an xpertt. I am  speaking for the guy. That wears old army camo has an old beat up shot gun and a dozen 30 buck decoys. The same guy has a lab that may not be that well trained and may not have papers. But the dog picks up birds. Now you dont have all that great stuff to be a great duck hunter. What about the man that has two kids works all the overtime he can get to support his wife and kids. We as duck hunters use to build things like blinds for our boats and ways to do things. Turkey if you showed up in my front yard today and said I need a duck blind on my boat. You and I would build it and make work. Thats the way I am. I am trying to help folks here that dont have the money to buy all the nice stuff. I am trying to pass it on because I am 60 now and I have been duck hunting and dog training for allot of years. I have my Ideas and just because they dont conforn to norm does not give anybody the right to attack me. I was there and it counts. Now come see and we will build that duck blind.



I'm surprised you didn't say when I was young, we were so poor my parents cut a hole in my pocket where I had something to play with. Elite I think you should write a novel on coastal hunting during the market hunting days.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I do not bow down to what everybody else does. 50 years duck hunting. I almost had an FC. 2 points away from his FC. He died. I did that on 1980 soldiers pay. Yea I was in Fld trials that Mike Lardy was in back in the day. For some reason now a days you can sit home watch TV and become an xpert duck hunter, dog trainer and buy a shotgun and a brand new camo suit and be an xpertt. I am  speaking for the guy. That wears old army camo has an old beat up shot gun and a dozen 30 buck decoys. The same guy has a lab that may not be that well trained and may not have papers. But the dog picks up birds. Now you dont have all that great stuff to be a great duck hunter. What about the man that has two kids works all the overtime he can get to support his wife and kids. We as duck hunters use to build things like blinds for our boats and ways to do things. Turkey if you showed up in my front yard today and said I need a duck blind on my boat. You and I would build it and make work. Thats the way I am. I am trying to help folks here that dont have the money to buy all the nice stuff. I am trying to pass it on because I am 60 now and I have been duck hunting and dog training for allot of years. I have my Ideas and just because they dont conforn to norm does not give anybody the right to attack me. I was there and it counts. Now come see and we will build that duck blind.



look, im not trying to degrade nor downplay any experience and/or achievements you may have. You just always seem to act as if you don't play by the rules of 1954 you're a newbie that doesnt know anything.

im not a video watching duck commander dog trainer. i have an average paying job, a wife, and 2 kids. i bust my BUTT training my dogs 5-6 days a week so my best to put myself around people weekly that do it professionally and try to scratch out enough extra $ to play the hunt test games cause i love it. scout my tail off for ducks. and do my best to kill ducks every time i go hunting. 

i dont need a boat blind...cant afford a boat right now. hunt out of a canoe and my boots.   but ill hit you up if i need one!


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Im shooting a BPS right now. Great gun. Got it used 1 bx of dove loads. 350. Now I can afford a SBE. But I dont care for them and they are a status symbol. Shoot what you want I dont care. The world has a bunch of guns and allot work great. All fail cause they are man made. Get what fits you and be happy. But dont get something that everybody has and think this is going to make the difference. You gotashoot allot to be good. I have good days and bad days shooting. It dont mater what Im shootin. Good Luck.



What do you mean by a "status symbol"?

I use an 870 a BPS and a butt ugly SBE. I don't carry my SBE to show off or get ladies its a duck, deer, dove, pheasant, squirrel and hog killing machine that's used abused put up wet and still goes boom-boom-boom-boom.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 11, 2012)

Been shooting a benelli nova for years. Has yet to let me down. And it breaks down in a hurry with no tools.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 11, 2012)

Who would have ever guessed that KE had a dog  that was 2 pts away from FC before it died back when he used to run FTs


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Some people*



Savage7mm said:


> What do you mean by a "status symbol"?
> 
> I use an 870 a BPS and a butt ugly SBE. I don't carry my SBE to show off or get ladies its a duck, deer, dove, pheasant, squirrel and hog killing machine that's used abused put up wet and still goes boom-boom-boom-boom.


  Some folks think its  a status symbol now a days to own a Bennille.  This is me, I do not likem. They shoot good. My buds havem. The last one I owned was a motor bike when I was 16 that when it ran I rode to my duck hole. The point I am making is that I do not  have to have one to hunt.  Now the companys  has improved there product since 1967. In 1967 the Bennelli  company was  making motorbikes for Monky wards. Browning , Remington and Mossberg were making guns.  Duck commander was shooting a Browning A5 and I was shooting an 870. Im old school and a gun has got to fit me for me to like it. The Bennille's do not fit me and I cant buy the stuff that will make one fit me.  I can do that with my Browning and my Remmington. Just cause some folks lovem dont mean I got to. I think they are overpriced and The company does a very good job of selling them. Back in the day the Browning A5 was a status symbol and the 870 and the Mosseberg 500 was the poor mans gun. I killed my first ducks in 1961 and my first deer in 1967. I spent 21 years in the army and I have carried a weapon in combat. Browning designed the browning 50 cal M2 and he also designed the A5 and the BPS.  I like what I like and you like what you like. Its like a Ford and Chevy. You drive what you want and I will drive what I want. But im not gona own a Caddy. good luck!


----------



## Mark K (Sep 11, 2012)

Buy whatever gun FITS YOU!!! It just happens that Benellis fit me so that's what I shoot. I've had Winchesters, Remingtons, Berettas, Brownings, etc...Buy what fits!!!

Just a little FYI, the Gov't is going to buy the cheapest gun allowable. That's why you see Moss and Remy's in service!!


----------



## injun joe (Sep 11, 2012)

Anybody know of any shops that have received the new A-5's?
I'd like to shoulder one and see how it feels. There seems to be some internet chatter that some are being shipped.


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 11, 2012)

Try a many brands as you can. Shotguns just fire shells.  Shooters aim them. Any brand of  shotgun can be a "duck killing machine" in the hands of the right person.


----------



## scoggins (Sep 11, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 11, 2012)

*Here's the truth*

Everybody knows "Bennilles" kill more ducks. Way back in 2011 when I started duck hunting we didn't have all these fancy gadgets like you topwater hosers have today. We had to make do by throwing rocks at ducks. We were so poor we didn't even have a dog, couldn't afford to feed it. But if we did he would have been a FC I have no doubt about it. I would have been the first person in my entire family to have a FC and I would have been a legend. I know people that have dogs though. My wife does have an Australian Shephard, doubt it would pick up ducks, it likes to eat hot dogs some too. I also like hot dogs. I can remember my first ever hot dog back in 1990. They don't make hot dogs like they used to. I saw a guy riding a motorcycle by nuway one time. He looked like a duck commander. Bennilles aren't good shot guns, Remmingtons are the only gun a waterfowler should own.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Lol/LOl/Lol/*



nhancedsvt said:


> Everybody knows "Bennilles" kill more ducks. Way back in 2011 when I started duck hunting we didn't have all these fancy gadgets like you topwater hosers have today. We had to make do by throwing rocks at ducks. We were so poor we didn't even have a dog, couldn't afford to feed it. But if we did he would have been a FC I have no doubt about it. I would have been the first person in my entire family to have a FC and I would have been a legend. I know people that have dogs though. My wife does have an Australian Shephard, doubt it would pick up ducks, it likes to eat hot dogs some too. I also like hot dogs. I can remember my first ever hot dog back in 1990. They don't make hot dogs like they used to. I saw a guy riding a motorcycle by nuway one time. He looked like a duck commander. Bennilles aren't good shot guns, Remmingtons are the only gun a waterfowler should own.


Thats funny


----------



## Steven Farr (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I do not bow down to what everybody else does. 50 years duck hunting. I almost had an FC. 2 points away from his FC. He died. I did that on 1980 soldiers pay. Yea I was in Fld trials that Mike Lardy was in back in the day. For some reason now a days you can sit home watch TV and become an xpert duck hunter, dog trainer and buy a shotgun and a brand new camo suit and be an xpertt. I am  speaking for the guy. That wears old army camo has an old beat up shot gun and a dozen 30 buck decoys. The same guy has a lab that may not be that well trained and may not have papers. But the dog picks up birds. Now you dont have all that great stuff to be a great duck hunter. What about the man that has two kids works all the overtime he can get to support his wife and kids. We as duck hunters use to build things like blinds for our boats and ways to do things. Turkey if you showed up in my front yard today and said I need a duck blind on my boat. You and I would build it and make work. Thats the way I am. I am trying to help folks here that dont have the money to buy all the nice stuff. I am trying to pass it on because I am 60 now and I have been duck hunting and dog training for allot of years. I have my Ideas and just because they dont conforn to norm does not give anybody the right to attack me. I was there and it counts. Now come see and we will build that duck blind.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


>


Thats funny.lol lol


----------



## Headsortails (Sep 11, 2012)

Dogs? We didn't need no stupid dogs. We swam after them.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I do not bow down to what everybody else does. 50 years duck hunting. I almost had an FC. 2 points away from his FC. He died. I did that on 1980 soldiers pay. Yea I was in Fld trials that Mike Lardy was in back in the day. For some reason now a days you can sit home watch TV and become an xpert duck hunter, dog trainer and buy a shotgun and a brand new camo suit and be an xpertt. I am  speaking for the guy. That wears old army camo has an old beat up shot gun and a dozen 30 buck decoys. The same guy has a lab that may not be that well trained and may not have papers. But the dog picks up birds. Now you dont have all that great stuff to be a great duck hunter. What about the man that has two kids works all the overtime he can get to support his wife and kids. We as duck hunters use to build things like blinds for our boats and ways to do things. Turkey if you showed up in my front yard today and said I need a duck blind on my boat. You and I would build it and make work. Thats the way I am. I am trying to help folks here that dont have the money to buy all the nice stuff. I am trying to pass it on because I am 60 now and I have been duck hunting and dog training for allot of years. I have my Ideas and just because they dont conforn to norm does not give anybody the right to attack me. I was there and it counts. Now come see and we will build that duck blind.



Well said, Killer. If anyone has paid attention to posts on here they would know how much you have helped your fellow duck hunters. Also, thank you for your service.

Brian


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Thanks Thunder road*

they have been hard on me cause I say what I think. 40 years ago I was on a road in Veitnam and there was some very hard fighting going on. Several things kept me alive during those ruff days. Allot of good brothers , allot of Army attack birds. Army arty, Air Force, Navy and Marine Air strikes.  I had 3 weapons that all got used a bunch. A M16, A Colt 45 auto pistol and an Model 870 Remmington Shotgun with a bunch of 12 Gauge 00  Buckshot. Thanks


----------



## thar31321 (Sep 11, 2012)

I salute your service to our country. No one is hard on you. Just get tired of every time someone posts something and you don't like it you try to give a history lesson. It was cool the first 100 times.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2012)

The USMC shotgun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benelli_M4

We had them in Iraq too.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 11, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> The USMC shotgun
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benelli_M4
> 
> We had them in Iraq too.



WHAT?!?!

I thought the military only used Remmingtons and that Bennilli only made motor bikes for the monkey wards. Surely they can't be high enough quality for our military. Must just be a status symbol.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> I thought the military only used Remmingtons and that Bennilli only made motor bikes for the monkey wards. Surely they can't be high enough quality for our military. Must just be a status symbol.


 
No different than the Beretta M9 pistol.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Wear it out*

please, please please


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*It is a status symbol*



nhancedsvt said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> I thought the military only used Remmingtons and that Bennilli only made motor bikes for the monkey wards. Surely they can't be high enough quality for our military. Must just be a status symbol.


 now let me get in my BMW and Go.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

Im waitin.somebody say something


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2012)

KE,
I respect your service, I am sure the younguns will wear me out too in the near future on mine.  You be safe and wear them out.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 11, 2012)

I still pump my ol corn shucker an my ol man totes a Light Twelve. Now where's the big girl with the bad tooth


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2012)

*Thanks Woodie*



WOODIE13 said:


> KE,
> I respect your service, I am sure the younguns will wear me out too in the near future on mine.  You be safe and wear them out.


 Thank you for your service and You are the only real pro dog trainer here. When you did it peoples lives were  on the line. Not some duck in the marsh.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Thank you for your service and You are the only real pro dog trainer here. When you did it peoples lives were on the line. Not some duck in the marsh.


 
Appreciate it, saved many lost a few, but K9 still rocks


----------



## hunter783445 (Sep 11, 2012)

Stoeger M2000 are around $500 new and are a great gun


----------



## Graffam (Sep 11, 2012)

i love my 11-87 
but you cant be scared to clean a gun!


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 11, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Thank you for your service and You are the only real pro dog trainer here. When you did it peoples lives were  on the line. Not some duck in the marsh.



He ain't the only one on here to train dogs for the military. I know for a fact that there is at least one more.

BTW, I will stick with my "status symbol spaghetti shooter."


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 11, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> He ain't the only one on here to train dogs for the military. I know for a fact that there is at least one more.
> 
> BTW, I will stick with my "status symbol spaghetti shooter."


 
Yeppers, there are a few I have talked to, but guess the Puzzle Palace is tough to beat, but working there is a fate worse than death.

Who is it?  I may know them from my instructor days or Secret Service missions back in the day.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2012)

*Well If i missed somebody Im sorry.*



WOODIE13 said:


> Yeppers, there are a few I have talked to, but guess the Puzzle Palace is tough to beat, but working there is a fate worse than death.
> 
> Who is it?  I may know them from my instructor days or Secret Service missions back in the day.


 I know for a fact that Military dogs have and continue to keep folks alive. I have seen several Labs doing the job to. Lets here it fo the Military dog Handlers.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2012)

*LoLo/LOl/LOL*



ngaduck said:


> He ain't the only one on here to train dogs for the military. I know for a fact that there is at least one more.
> 
> BTW, I will stick with my "status symbol spaghetti shooter."


 I know they shoot . I just dont likem. But you are right they are a status symbol. Good for you.


----------



## jsav (Sep 12, 2012)

I know I will get bashed about this but I have recently bought a versa max and I am really liking it. It is very easy to break down and clean and my first time out with the gun shooting clays I hit 39 our of 50.


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 12, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I know they shoot . I just dont likem. But you are right they are a status symbol. Good for you.



You're missing the sarcasm there old man. I do not think they are "status symbols" at all. It is a gun that fits me and have never had a malfunction even in single digit temps.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> You're missing the sarcasm there old man. I do not think they are "status symbols" at all. It is a gun that fits me and have never had a malfunction even in single digit temps.


 No i did miss it. I think its great that you gota a gun that fits. they are great guns but my only points is that the gun does not fit me and Im old school. Now you must admitt that some folks use the gun as a status symbol. It just like camo. I got a drake jacket and I also have a quad parker and I dont have a pair of pants that match them. So what. But every time I go to the ramp I see some guy that should be on a DU TV. His dogs is out of control, He is showing off a gun he cant shoot and then I see some young guy with a boat load of ducks and a cheap shot gun and a set of waders that have been patched a hundred times and decoys that I would throw away.  Now back on subject. Some folks like fords some folks like chevys and some like a dodge. I have only stated that they dont fit me and they have not been around that long and i just dont care for them. Several years ago i cut one of my finger off at work. The strength in my right hand was gone and I went to Bass pro buy an Auto I tried one and it just was not for me. So I bought 1187 that works great and you know I hunt salt water. Now I got buddys that lovem and thats great. But they aint for me. Now you come on down and shoot some trash ducks with the killer.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 12, 2012)

killer elite said:


> No i did miss it. I think its great that you gota a gun that fits. they are great guns but my only points is that the gun does not fit me and Im old school. Now you must admitt that some folks use the gun as a status symbol. It just like camo. I got a drake jacket and I also have a quad parker and I dont have a pair of pants that match them. So what. But every time I go to the ramp I see some guy that should be on a DU TV. His dogs is out of control, He is showing off a gun he cant shoot and then I see some young guy with a boat load of ducks and a cheap shot gun and a set of waders that have been patched a hundred times and decoys that I would throw away.  Now back on subject. Some folks like fords some folks like chevys and some like a dodge. I have only stated that they dont fit me and they have not been around that long and i just dont care for them. Several years ago i cut one of my finger off at work. The strength in my right hand was gone and I went to Bass pro buy an Auto I tried one and it just was not for me. So I bought 1187 that works great and you know I hunt salt water. Now I got buddys that lovem and thats great. But they aint for me. Now you come on down and shoot some trash ducks with the killer.



They've been around since 1967. I personally consider that a long time.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2012)

*Its all a matter of your concept of time*



nhancedsvt said:


> They've been around since 1967. I personally consider that a long time.


You were born 37 years and two days after I was. Im Nov 23 and you are Nov 25. Im 1951 and you are 1988. In 1987 Clarks hill Was very low. Late 88 They held the lake level high in the winter. I killed 47 green heads the year you were born. at good old Fshing creek. I remember that like it was yestarday. When we talk about Guns 1967 is not that long ago. Its all about time and someday you will be able to talk about the old days like I do. If you duck hunt you must understand the history of the sport. You got to  know about the greats. It is as much about the history of the sport as it is modern things we have and do. Good Luck! kill abunch


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 12, 2012)

I got a Franchi Affinity a few months ago and it is awesome. I had my sights set on a M2000 but was open to other ideas when I went to buy it. I picked up the M2000 and it felt really heavy and I just didn't like it that much. Then I picked up a Benelli M2 and it felt great but I just was a little hesitant on the price. Then I found the Affinity and knew immediately that it was going home with me. It has the exact same internals as the Benelli and even felt a little better to me. Its priced in between the Stoeger M2000 and the Benelli M2 so that was a no brainer for me. I have run about 300 shells through it so far of various loads and it has preformed perfectly so far.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 12, 2012)

Ford vs chevy
And when it comes the vehicles, its model T or you're a topwater


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 12, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> They've been around since 1967. I personally consider that a long time.



Watch it ya little snot nose...I was born in 1967


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 12, 2012)

killer elite said:


> No i did miss it. I think its great that you gota a gun that fits. they are great guns but my only points is that the gun does not fit me and Im old school. Now you must admitt that some folks use the gun as a status symbol. It just like camo. I got a drake jacket and I also have a quad parker and I dont have a pair of pants that match them. So what. But every time I go to the ramp I see some guy that should be on a DU TV. His dogs is out of control, He is showing off a gun he cant shoot and then I see some young guy with a boat load of ducks and a cheap shot gun and a set of waders that have been patched a hundred times and decoys that I would throw away.  Now back on subject. Some folks like fords some folks like chevys and some like a dodge. I have only stated that they dont fit me and they have not been around that long and i just dont care for them. Several years ago i cut one of my finger off at work. The strength in my right hand was gone and I went to Bass pro buy an Auto I tried one and it just was not for me. So I bought 1187 that works great and you know I hunt salt water. Now I got buddys that lovem and thats great. But they aint for me. Now you come on down and shoot some trash ducks with the killer.



Dodge sucks...Just sayin


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 12, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> Watch it ya little snot nose...I was born in 1967



Well, then you're old!


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 12, 2012)

killer elite said:


> I have one inch removed from every gun I have. Then it fits.





killer elite said:


> I think its great that you gota a gun that fits. they are great guns but my only points is that the gun does not fit me and Im old school.



Apparently, no gun fits you if you have to cut an inch off of every gun.


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks to ya'll that kept it on subject... i have purchased a slightly used stoeger m2000 for $350 with 5 chokes including a turkey choke and max 4 camo... i think it was a steal of a deal. i will let ya'll know how it does as the season comes along... again thanks for the ones that had good input.


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 12, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> thanks to ya'll that kept it on subject... i have purchased a slightly used stoeger m2000 for $350 with 5 chokes including a turkey choke and max 4 camo... i think it was a steal of a deal. i will let ya'll know how it does as the season comes along... again thanks for the ones that had good input.



You're welcome


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 12, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> Well, then you're old!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 13, 2012)

Just remember you are all gona get that way some day and what you do now will come back to you at least 10 times. I might be old but I have not yet missed a duck season except when I was in the service of our country. When you are 60 I hope you can say the same thing. Good Luck with your new gun and I hope you will kill a bunch of birds with it. See you at the Ramp.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody has mention the Browning Maxus in this thread. If you haven't shouldered one you should. Light, easy to break down and shoot's like a dream. Plenty of guns out there worth looking at so shoulder a few and see what you like.


----------



## Chase4556 (Sep 14, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> I got a Franchi Affinity a few months ago and it is awesome. I had my sights set on a M2000 but was open to other ideas when I went to buy it. I picked up the M2000 and it felt really heavy and I just didn't like it that much. Then I picked up a Benelli M2 and it felt great but I just was a little hesitant on the price. Then I found the Affinity and knew immediately that it was going home with me. It has the exact same internals as the Benelli and even felt a little better to me. Its priced in between the Stoeger M2000 and the Benelli M2 so that was a no brainer for me. I have run about 300 shells through it so far of various loads and it has preformed perfectly so far.



I am thinking of picking up an Affinity as well. Cant decide between that or a used 1187. Just have to see if the extra money is worth it in the fit and feel department.


----------

